# Theodore Haak



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Theodore Haak, German Calvinist (1605 -- May 9, 1690) was an eminent translator of the seventeenth century. He translated the _Dutch Annotations Upon the Whole Bible_ (from Dutch into English at the commission of the Westminster Assembly); Henry Scudder's _The Christian's Daily Walk_ (from English into 'high Dutch'); John Milton's _Paradise Lost_ (from English into 'high Dutch'); among other things. He also corresponded with John Winthrop and other leaders of the age, and first proposed (1645) a gathering of learned men to discuss ideas, which resulted in the formation of the Royal Society.


----------

